# Pros and cons of duck hunting waders



## jaygrout (Mar 4, 2007)

I am in the market for a new pair of waders and was wondering if I could get some imput from you local guys. I am sure the information obtained on this thread will be helpful to many duck hunters.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=307365&highlight=waders

Some info in that thread from last week, just like anything else, everyone has their opinion on what they like for waders for a given situation.


----------



## mracine (Apr 8, 2009)

Get something warm!!! I wear the Duck Unlimited 5mm Titanium Chest Wader and I love them. It has 3.5mm neoprene and they seem very durable. No problems yet for their second year of use. I also use them for steel head fishing in the spring. You can't beat anything that keeps your feet warm. Down side is that the Velcro straps may come undone if you put too much weight on them like their 12 shell holder which comes with it. I know there are better waders out there, but for $150 they aren't bad. *
*


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

In my opinion a waterfowler should have 2 pairs of waders. At least that is what I have alway owned, and it's worked out well. One pair of Dry-Plus or something thinner for early season. Then one pair of neopreme's for later in the year. Then you also have an extra pair in case of a leak or issue... Although I purchased a pair of Warrior II waders from Cabelas last year, and they were decently warm later on in the season being I sprung a hole in my neopremes. The only thing I won't like about the lighterweight waders is that they are real flimsy... I like the suction of the neopremes, and if they have fleece lineing they are very warm!!! I've always liked Cabelas waders the best, and the warranty is also very good if you have an issue. I've returned waders, and had a new pair in just over a week later!


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

TeamFowlAssassins said:


> In my opinion a waterfowler should have 2 pairs of waders. At least that is what I have alway owned, and it's worked out well. One pair of Dry-Plus or something thinner for early season. Then one pair of neopreme's for later in the year. Then you also have an extra pair in case of a leak or issue... Although I purchased a pair of Warrior II waders from Cabelas last year, and they were decently warm later on in the season being I sprung a hole in my neopremes. The only thing I won't like about the lighterweight waders is that they are real flimsy... I like the suction of the neopremes, and if they have fleece lineing they are very warm!!! I've always liked Cabelas waders the best, and the warranty is also very good if you have an issue. I've returned waders, and had a new pair in just over a week later!


 

I have a pair of Cabelas Dry plus breathables with 400g in the boots that I use for about 2/3 of the season. 
My second pair is the Cabelas Super Mags (I think that's the name). They are 5mm neoprene and have 1600g in the boots.
The breathables are a lot lighter and more comfortable in general. However when it gets REALLY cold, those heavy neoprenes will keep me warm all day.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

ditto on what's been said, I've been wearing the dry-plus with 400 gram insulation all year for the last couple seasons.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

I like my Hodgeman neoprenes w\ 400-600gms thinsulate in the boot. I have had this pair for 3 years and other than me putting holes in them, which btw are easy to fix(I have put 4 holes in them), they are still leak proof. I also like two pairs of waders as well but not for different weather conditions, but to lett one pair sit and dry on boot dyer while I hunt in the other...... These are very warm waders.....


----------



## justbehindit (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a pair of Cabelas breathable waders which I use most of the season. A good pair of long johns and wool pants keep you just as warm as neoprene and you have more freedom of movement.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

As stated above...breathables for the first 2/3 of the season, 5mm neoprene for the rest. 

Can't really get much better than that.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I enjoy freedom of movement also. And getting up there in age is not fun, so I now wear neo's but only waist high. Waaaaay easier to walk than wearing a full set. I've had them about 5 years now....Cabela's. I actually hate to wear full waders now. And they are warmer than hip boots......
Easy on easy off.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's another vote for the Dry Plus breathables w/ 400g of insulation. I wear them pretty much until things are getting iced up. At that point the foot insulation just isn't enough for me. Then I break out the 5mm neoprenes w/ 1600g of insulation. Breathables work great for me because I do alot of walk-in hunts and I never get sweated up with the breathables.


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

I got a pair of Hodgman breathables this year with 600 boots, the best thing I ever did. I wear a pair of flease wader pants and been super comfortable. I have a pair of Cabelas marsh buster canvas with 1000 boots. Good for standing in the corn in the zones but suck for getting in and out of a boat.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

just ordered my Supermag 1600 from cabelas..should be here friday


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

I've had the Warrior IIs from cabelas since they came out. Love the waders can barley tell that you are wearing them. They seem to have an issue with the seams though. I hunt 4-6 days a week and am on my third pair due to the seams leaking. Good thing cabelas is always open to exchanges.


----------



## gotduksikness (Nov 22, 2005)

With the later season wader be careful not to over do it in the feet. If your feet are fairly warm all the time you may not want a 1600 you might roast your feet and sweat in the boot the whole day. My feet are right in the middle not hot but not cold. I use 1000 mg waders and with socks they're perfect. Also try to get something thats woven into the neopreNe for strength. I have the Cabelas ultimate waders and they absolutley Rock with woven in Armor guard. I'm hard on em too and they have never let me down and Ultra comforatable too.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

cabelas dri plus 400 boot. wear them all thru the season. although I am not standing in water all day. hunt out a boat blind. never been cold yet. wearing merino socks, du o fold long shirt and johns, and poly over pants and shirt. sort of like sweat pants. never been cold or clammy yet. And they are like wearing a pair of jeans. Hunt Saginaw Bay till it freezes over and more. My .02


----------

